# Uvalde County 8 Point



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

Hunting has been really slow this year and I feel really fortunate to get such a nice buck.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice 8pt. Congrats!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice 8pt!! Congrats!!


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Love those big 8's!!! Congrats on good one!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

great deer


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Nice deer great gob!


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice buck ! Congrats.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats....very nice


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

What did he score? Awesome buck


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------

